# cottonwood for walking sticks



## deperv (Mar 21, 2019)

I recently cut down several cottonwood trees and found quite a few branches that would make nice walking sticks and canes, without much improvement (or even none at all). But I have always thought of cottonwood as a more or less worthless wood, too soft for much (and not even all that good as firewood). But I tried putting all the weight I could on one of the smaller cane-shaped pieces, tried to break it, and it didn't break or even act like it might break. So maybe this wood could be like the aluminum of woods: lightweight and not as strong as better wood, but strong enough for the purpose.

But I don't know if it will keep that amount of strength as it ages. Part of its strength seems to be that it will spring just a little; will it keep that characteristic as it cures and ages? What do those who know more about this wood than I know think of the idea of cottonwood for canes and walking sticks?

And if it could be used in this way safely, what kind of finishes would be recommended? Does it hold paint and stain well? Does it look good stained?

Also, I have made a few canes in the past, many years ago, that are still strong and as good as ever, out of hard woods. I like to drill a hole in the bottom and put in a quarter inch or so steel wood screw to protect the bottom, and then put a rubber cane tip over it to keep it from scratching the floor. Would this be a problem with cottonwood?

Also, is this kind of wood likely to break if say someone had to use his cane to defend himself from a mean dog or something? I'm a longtime martial artist, and as useful as a cane and walking stick might be, it should be able to serve as a self defense tool too.

Thanks for any information you might have and want to share! I just hate to see things go to waste.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

take some of your sticks and apply different stains and finishes to them
to see how they do in your particular environment.
curing, storing and processing will affect how your finish holds up.

.

.


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

From my younger days selling firewood, I know the grain is interlocking making it very difficult to split and the softness likely poor firewood. The grain structure may be provide the spring you see.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

I think the main problem is that is absorbs moisture readily and rots easily. So sealing the wood well will be important, especially on the end that contacts the ground where it could get wet. If you expect to be dueling with someone with a hardwood stick the cottonwood will loose.
For the most part cotton wood is only liked by wood carvers for it's ease of carving.

I have several large Black Cottonwood trees on my property and a enjoy the leaves as they flutter in the wind on a summer afternoon and in the Fall I find it relaxing to watch the variety of ways the leaves drop, flutter, cruise, zoom, circle, sail, and otherwise work their way to the ground.


----------

